# Neffa contro Emma Marrone:"Dimentico tutto è una str..."



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Neffa contro Emma Marrone, su Twitter. Lo stesso Neffa si è schierato contro la nuova canzone di Emma, "Dimentico tutto". Questo il suo tweet che ha mandato su tutte le furie i fans della cantante salentina:"Avete sentito la canzone di Emma? Mi spiace ma questa cosa della parola e della memoria è la più grande stro.. che abbia mai sentito in vita mia. Uno che nega l'olocausto è la PAROLA, l'ingresso di Auschwitz è la MEMORIA. La storia è la memoria. Ok a tutto, ma a tutto c'è pure un limite".

Emma ha risposto, sempre su Twitter:"Mentre con "L'amore che ho" che mi ha scritto Neffa ho vinto il premio Pulitzer..."


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Che c'entra il premio pulitzer? Sta Emma è ignorante come una capra


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2013)

Emma 
Mi sanguinano ancora le orecchie per la canzone che ha cantato l'anno scorso a Sanremo.
In confronto _Dimentico tutto_ è una canzone dei Pink Floyd.


----------



## O Animal (28 Agosto 2013)

Leggendo il titolo avevo sperato che lo scontro fosse stato un frontale in macchina..


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Leggendo il titolo avevo sperato che lo scontro fosse stato un frontale in macchina..



 



Tra tutti quelli che escono dai talent show, lei è quella che sopporto di meno.


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Premetto che ho cercato il testo perché non ho la minima idea della canzone in questione, però se la frase incriminata è _"la storia non è la memoria, ma la parola"_ Neffa proprio tutti i torti non li ha...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

"Nella classifica digitale che tu ci creda o meno c'è solo chi vince i talent..."(cit.) Siamo in balia dei talent.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "Nella classifica digitale che tu ci creda o meno c'è solo chi vince i talent..."(cit.) Siamo in balia dei talent.



Capa  
Prima o poi chiuderanno e stuferanno anche quelli.
Spero il prima possibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Capa*
> Prima o poi chiuderanno e stuferanno anche quelli.
> Spero il prima possibile.


Nel panorama musicale italiano è uno dei pochissimi validi e per me non ha niente da invidiare a certi grandissimi del passato che non sto qui a nominare.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel panorama musicale italiano è uno dei pochissimi validi e per me non ha niente da invidiare a certi grandissimi del passato che non sto qui a nominare.



Assolutamente d'accordo.
Di quelli attuali, è sicuramente il mio cantante italiano preferito.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Agosto 2013)

Chiiiiicooooo Sneeeeffffssss


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Chiiiiicooooo Sneeeeffffssss


Pi o doppia erre a a...


----------



## Van The Man (28 Agosto 2013)

Però Emma ha un paio di argomenti di un qual certo interesse


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Devi stare molto calmoooooooooo devi stare molto calmooooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Però Emma ha un paio di argomenti di un qual certo interesse


----------



## Doctore (28 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Leggendo il titolo avevo sperato che lo scontro fosse stato un frontale in macchina..


da leggenda


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

E chico non ce n'è non puoi fermare i cani sciolti


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Il premio Pulitzer??? Mamma mia, l'ignoranza regna sovrana....


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Però Emma ha un paio di argomenti di un qual certo interesse



Gli unici argomenti interessanti che ha 
Probabilmente i neuroni li ha tutti lì.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Il premio Pulitzer..spero che Neffa le risponda "Quello è per il giornalismo, ignorante!"


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Io non sopporto Emma e tutti gli accattoni di Amici e X-Factor, però Neffa dovrebbe prendersela con Nesli che le ha scritto il testo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma che c'entra l'olocausto?


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma che c'entra l'olocausto?



Era un esempio di Neffa nella frase: la storia non é la memoria, ma la parola


----------



## #Dodo90# (31 Agosto 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Era un esempio di Neffa nella frase: la storia non é la memoria, ma la parola



Ah ecco. E tutto questo casino per una frase? Ma le legge le sue canzoni? LOL Bruciassero entrambi


----------

